# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Помогите выбрать фотографа на свадьбу дочери

## Ингуша

Добрый день!Очень прошу Вашей помощи,уважаемые профессионалы!!! На свадьбу дочери нам советуют вот этого фотографа http://vk.com/id7661801 или здесь можно посмотреть работы http://napodiume.ru/photos/u2000612_albums. К сожалению,в фотографии ничего не смыслю,поэтому очень прошу Вашей помощи,Вашей оценки.Хотелось бы не экономить на бюджете и соответственно получить качество.Я не знаю,может моя просьба не слишком этична?Я просто нуждаюсь в помощи.Спасибо!

----------


## DMarinos

Ингуша, поскольку, как правило, клиент - не фотопрофессионал, ему не требуется понимать специфику этой работы! Выбирать фотографа вы должны во-первых по его работам (элементарно- нравятся вам его стиль или нет),  во-вторых  - исходя из своих финансовых возможностей, но не советую экономить на этом). всегда любуюсь вообще вашими фотографами-художниками из Украины. У вас много талантливых людей. Посмотрите вот здесь  - это свадебный сайт MYWED. Там вы сможете себе выбрать по душе мастера. После этого созвониться и обязательно встретиться, на встрече фотограф вам должен показать хотя бы одну свадьбу в целом, а не просто отдельные красиво обработанные снимки.  - по общению вы тоже определите, подходит вам мастер или нет. 
http://www.mywed.ru/  -это свадебный сайт. Выберете сначала там ФОТОГРАФЫ, затем страну и город.  Пробежалась по некоторым работам - мне понравились лично очень вот эти мастера - http://www.mywed.ru/photographer/view/profile/Mike/
http://www.mywed.ru/photographer/view/profile/Kukuha/  Очень сильные работы! 
Вот еще один сайт по свадебной фотографии http://www.wedlife.ru/photographers/catalog/  На первых страницах лучшие из лучших. На этих фотографиях видны последние тенденции в обработке фотографий, стили, сюжеты и т.д. Можете на этом немного потренировать свой вкус).  Вот, кстати, ваши фотографы из Украины http://www.wedlife.ru/photographers/...ountry_id=9908. Удачи вам!

----------


## DMarinos

Вот именно из Киева фотографы http://www.wedlife.ru/photographers/...&city_id=10184 Первые страницы просто завораживают! красота! Сильно очень!

----------


## larissssa

Вот очень хороший киевский фотограф http://novosyol.com/
его портфолио http://http://novosyol.com/svadebnoe-foto/

----------


## magistr

1 - выбор стоит таким образом, если человек замечательно снимает студийные портреты, много натюрмортов - это еще не гарантирует, что он так же хорошо сможет снять свадьбу.
2 - кроме портфолио со свадебными снимками у вас еще не маловажно, это как вам легко общаться с фотографом. Психологическая совместимость важна. Некоторые фотографы доминируют на свадьбе, иногда это нужно, когда молодые не знают что хотят, вот приспичило в ЗАГС, а зачем - непонятно. Вторая пара давно решила что и как будет, и в данной ситуации доминирование фотографа приведет к скандалу на свадьбе.
3- Само портфолио, если с одной свадьбы выложено порядка 2000 снимков как по вашей ссылке -  причем нет никакого отбора, весь мусор для количества - то это "вырванные годы". Хорошая свадебная фотосессия, это 10-20 фотографий, которые не стыдно будет показать и через 50 лет. Самое главное чтобы 1 фотографию можно было распечатать крупно и повесить на стену.А не 3-5 тыс снимков которые никто никогда не увидит, так и потеряются вместе с dvd диском.

Свадебное фото на фоторесурсе, если понравится работы фотографа из вашего города, вы сможете отправить приватное сообщение и встретится по поводу съемки. ну это так как совет по поиску фотографа.

----------


## larissssa

> Вот очень хороший киевский фотограф http://novosyol.com/
> его портфолио http://http://novosyol.com/svadebnoe-foto/


Свадебный фотограф Руслан Новосёл 
http://novosyol.com
Свадебная съемка - http://novosyol.com/svadebnoe-foto
Съемка Love story - http://novosyol.com/love-story
Съемка беременных - http://novosyol.com/new_life
Репортажная съемка - http://novosyol.com/reportazh
БЛОГ - http://novosyol.com/blog

----------


## cyprus

самый большой выбор фотографов для свадьбу вы можете найти на www.mywed.ru
а что касается выбора - полагайтесь на интуицию. если кто-то понравится на этапе отбора, значит и фото его потом понравятся.
а еще посмотрите примеры важных фотографий которые обязаны получиться на каждой свадьбе

----------


## Wlk23

Рекомендую профессионального фото-видео оператора http://wedding007.ru. у них огромный опыт и низкие цены.

----------


## magistr

А вы думаете человек пять лет ждет ответа и не женится?

----------

Kreiven (29.07.2018)

----------


## Olgazve

что-то тема заглохла  А--у-у ! А я хотела выложить фото начинающего свадебного фотографа.

----------


## magistr

Ага, что-то глухо

----------

